
Mercedes-Benz unveils new all-electric race car prototype – Electrek - rbanffy
https://electrek.co/2018/08/25/mercedes-benz-eq-all-electric-race-car-prototype/
======
beerlord
TLDR its basically just a concept car. Still years behind Tesla. Where is
their billion-dollar battery factory?

